# A few pics



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

My beloved texan and our clown loach. enjoy


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice shots. What is that behind the clown loach?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh thats my texan!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

heres a few more...sausage the electric catfish


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Gosh that electric catfish is so cool! does he make any electricity u can visibly see?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well you sure can feel it! haha well our crayfish sometimes walks up to sausage and a second later you just see him shoot backwards across the tank. thats about it i cant wait to move to get him a huge tank!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Ahahahaa. The one where he's in the coconut is SO cute!!! ^_^


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

what kind of background do you use? it's nice.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks, this is what we use, its a foil type backround.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

blor said:


> what kind of background do you use? it's nice.


Thanks, That what I was trying to ask but it didnt come across clear.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hhaha sorry guys i forgot to post the link. http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F06%2cbackground/Class/Fish+Supplies+Backgrounds/T1/F06+0035+0001/EDP/1852/Itemdy00.aspx there you go.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

cool....that's pretty cheap


----------

